# preiswerten Signalgenerator 4...20mA 0...10V gesucht



## ducati (29 Juli 2022)

kennt jemand nen günstigen aber auch haltbaren Signalgenerator für 4...20mA Signale sowie 0...10V Signale?
Weiterhin soll das Teil auch 0...30mA sowie 0...30V messen können.
Genauigkeit muss nicht so hoch sein.

Danke.


----------



## Thruser (29 Juli 2022)

Hallo,

schau doch mal hier rein: https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/welcher-prozesskalibrator-ist-empfehlenswert.107877/

Gruß


----------



## ducati (29 Juli 2022)

ja, irgendwie kann/will unsere Firma nicht bei ebay bestellen...


----------



## trobo (30 Juli 2022)

Ich verkaufe dir gerne einen mit Rechnung und umsatzsteuer...  alternativ wenn es die Firma zulässt amazon:



			https://www.amazon.de/Resistance-Voltmeter-generator-calibrator-isunking/dp/B01CRVWI2C


----------



## Frohnius (1 August 2022)

ich benutze immer noch einen Messumformer von PR plus dem Display ...





						Universal transmitter - 4114
					

Relay reliable signals, no matter the application - wide range of versatile devices for isolation, conversion, scaling, amplification, surveillance, control...




					www.prelectronics.com
				








						Display / Programmierfront 4510
					

Display / Programmierfront 4510




					www.prelectronics.com
				




Es lässt sich einfach in den SIM-Modus wechseln und ein Ausgangssignal einstellen ...
ES gibt keine Generatorfunktion .. aber zum testen reicht es mir ..


----------



## ducati (1 August 2022)

Danke, es sollte ein Handgerät sein mit Batterie, dass ich damit im Feld rumlaufen kann...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 August 2022)

hast du mal bei Appoldt.com geschaut ?



			https://appoldt.com/downloads/seite-3.02.pdf


----------



## trobo (1 August 2022)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> hast du mal bei Appoldt.com geschaut ?
> 
> 
> 
> https://appoldt.com/downloads/seite-3.02.pdf


Das ist doch aber immer noch keins zum mitnehmen? Sondern fest einzubauen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 August 2022)

trobo schrieb:


> Das ist doch aber immer noch keins zum mitnehmen? Sondern fest einzubauen.



Er sucht wahrscheinlich so etwas hier. 









						AX-C605 AXIOMET - Messgerät: Kalibrator |  der Schleife; VDC: 0÷28V; I DC: 0÷22mA | TME - Elektronik Bauteile
					

AXIOMET AX-C605 | Messgerät: Kalibrator; der Schleife; VDC: 0÷28V; I DC: 0÷22mA - Das Produkt ist bei TME erhältlich. Prüfen Sie unser reichhaltiges Angebot.




					www.tme.eu
				




Aber ob das etwas taugt ?


----------



## ducati (1 August 2022)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Er sucht wahrscheinlich so etwas hier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau. Nur soll er auch zusätzlich  0...10V generieren können.


----------



## Chris.S (5 August 2022)

Kalibrator für Prozesssignale C.A 163
					

Der C.A 1631 Prozesssignalkalibrator verfügt über einen großen Bildschirm der eine gute Ablesbarkeit gewährleistet.




					catalog.chauvin-arnoux.at
				




Wir haben nach längerer Suche den CA 1631 von Chauvin Arnoux geholt.
Kann 0-20V DC oder 0-24mA 2-Draht oder 4-Draht simulieren, messen und ist bis 30V spannungsfest.


----------



## trobo (5 August 2022)

Chris.S schrieb:


> Kalibrator für Prozesssignale C.A 163
> 
> 
> Der C.A 1631 Prozesssignalkalibrator verfügt über einen großen Bildschirm der eine gute Ablesbarkeit gewährleistet.
> ...


Gut zu wissen. Aber puh 900 Flocken? Müsste man mal mit dem 80€ Chinaknaller vergleichen


----------



## ducati (5 August 2022)

trobo schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen. Aber puh 900 Flocken? Müsste man mal mit dem 80€ Chinaknaller vergleichen


Fluke kostet halt nochmal das doppelte...

Theoretisch reicht mir das 80€ Teil... aber vermutlich wenn ichs dann mal brauche gehts grad nicht


----------



## trobo (5 August 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Fluke kostet halt nochmal das doppelte...
> 
> Theoretisch reicht mir das 80€ Teil... aber vermutlich wenn ichs dann mal brauche gehts grad nicht


Hm hab meinen jetzt (den lr06) knapp 2 Jahre, eingesetzt alle 2-3 Monate. Noch geht er. Akku hält relativ lange. Aber ja, langzeitstudie fehlt.


----------

